# Standard Gauge Lockon



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

not finding a category for standard gauge, i figured i'd ask here and see where the mods move this thread to.

i found a lionel prewar standard gauge lockon with 3 connectors. 2 connectors run to the center rail and 1 runs to the outside rail. i've never seen anything like it and have no idea why it has 2 connectors to center. it is obviously meant for a special purpose.

it looks exactly like this one on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPECIAL-STA...533025?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5af03c3061

does anyone know what it is used for?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I searched 1940 and 1936 and 1932. An STC is listed but no picture. It is a Standard version of the O scale CTC lock on. It may go with an accessory but would be listed in a set of directions. I have seen one that does both O and Standard but yours is the first I have seen like that. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder if you would use that at the transition of a block-powered section? Left center to one block section of track, right to the other? Common outer-rail ground?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thread moved to "Other Scales" forum.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm thinking its for the crossing flasher.


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

areizman said:


> I'm thinking its for the crossing flasher.


you were so close that you put me on the fast path to finding it.

it's part #78-67 and was used only for a lionel 78 signal light in standard gauge.

the lionel 78 signal light in O gauge instead used part # 78-7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-TRAI...453423?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a295af5af

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Prew...099020?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27cf53c84c

thanks for everyone's help!

ps. mods thanks for moving this thread to it's proper home but 'Standard Gauge' isn't listed under 'Other Scales'?


----------



## LoveTrains (Dec 15, 2013)

*Standard Guage Trains*

Hello,Am looking for Standard Guage Trains as well. If you spot any, would appreciate a lead, if your not interested. If i spot anything I will let you know. Good Hunting!! Thank you


----------



## LoveTrains (Dec 15, 2013)

*Is anyone still on Model Train Forum?*

I'm looking at the dates when a lot of these members last commented or put something new on Model Train Forum and in most cases the responses and comments are years old??????????Is there anybody out there that is active in Standard Guage trains that want to discuss them or Sell what trains you do not want anymore or am I just blowin in the Wind????????????????????? Let me know if you are still out there.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Lovetrains, There a few members that have Standard Gauge and have posted recently. A crossover forum that some post show up is under the “Tinplate” section. There just aren’t a LOT of members into Standard Gauge, as compared to the “0” scale group.


----------

